

Free Python IDE developed by Microsoft. Yes, that Microsoft - viswanathk
https://pytools.codeplex.com/

======
facorreia
"This is an officially supported product from Microsoft's Developer Division."

Also relevant: Getting started with Django on Windows Azure Cloud Services[1]

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsLti4KlgAY&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsLti4KlgAY&hd=1)

